# Swindon Shopaholics Photos



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Can anyone offer to host them please?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi Lisa,
Try this free photo site. You have to register first tho. Â :-/

http://www.icdphotos.com/index.html

Aidan


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

They only offer 50MB, thats not enough, there was a lot of shopping .

Oh hang on 50MB not 50KB oh thats plenty, I'll do it now!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> They only offer 50MB, thats not enough, there was a lot of shopping .


50 MB Â  that is a lot of shopping :

They can be resized Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The photos have come out Â a bit small :-/

http://icd.internetphotoservices.co.uk/ ... bum=261761

NO GOOD you need a password, more suggestions please!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

when u logg on to the site there should be a choice of "open to public or require password "check the box for open to public


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

try this
http://icd.internetphotoservices.co.uk/ ... bum=261761


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

YES! success thanks all!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

before anyone comments, NO! those aren't jeans with white bits on the arse and thighs 

I am, however, comically holding a "lucky fcuk" T-shirt on one of the shots, in case you can't read the writing....

Cheers for taking the shots, Lisa


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

What about the pics of the women in the changingrooms Jampo that u said u were taking


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm keeping 'em. Tough luck, you shoulda come


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

lol! JampoTT you must be a brave man and a glutton for punishment Â 










Why does everybody go shy when the camera comes out at these TT meets? Â :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/carpark3.jpg

We're not shy! just a liitle far away!

L to R

Louise ( T7), Me, Donna ( Kebab) and Tim ( JampoTT)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> before anyone comments, NO! those aren't jeans with white bits on the arse and thighs
> 
> I am, however, comically holding a "lucky fcuk" T-shirt on one of the shots, in case you can't read the writing....
> 
> Cheers for taking the shots, Lisa


Sod the FCUK T-shirt, you appear to be wearing some kind of poofs top anyway.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The "O2" logo is particularly neat. Wales have redesigned their tops for the next 6 Nations - the emblum is now a wooden spoon.......

only ONE of those bags is mine...... *lol* (and no, its not one of the hangbags!!)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very funny.

You're a brave man Tim  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Very funny.
> 
> You're a brave man Tim  ;D


he was in his _element_!

defn in touch with his feminine side....

btw Lisa what happened to that photo of you posing in Tims car... 

L


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It got censored


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Knocked the male species back by few decades IMHO ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Pushed the male species forward a few decades in ours!

Tim just ignore him, he is only jealous that you had 4 women pampering you for a whole day.( Remember who bought you lunch )


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Pushed the male species forward a few decades in ours!
> 
> Tim just ignore them, they are only jealous that you had 4 women pampering you for a whole day.( Remember who bought you lunch )


Bet he had ulteria motives like trying to get into someones Knickers ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

well he carried my knickers around all afternoon.... 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ulteria (sic) motives?

Nah mate, I was helping buy the knickers, not get into them


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

no sign of that pink TT then :-X


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

hmm funny that :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyhow Jonah, stick up for the better species here (ie *US*) and do me a favour!

What makes you think I didn't have to fight all the girlies off, and not vice versa....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

When u say


> Anyhow Jonah, stick up for the better species here (ie *US*) and do me a favour!
> 
> What makes you think I didn't have to fight all the girlies off, and not vice versa....


 do u mean male or female as u are a Big Girlie arnt u Â ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Whats the matter Jonah? Face up to it, you missed out  [smiley=bigcry.gif]. You were invited BTW it wasn't just a girls meet, read the thread again. [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with Lisa


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Would of come if my car wasnt having major surgery  although i wouldn't of been a bag man ;D 
well could be persuaded for a price ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I had my price


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Not to cheap i hope ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Shame I missed this. At work all day then 2 hours Â   to get out of London due to the marathon ...

Actually it was probably best that there was only 1 'token' male there, with 4 girls, so as they could give him the full treatment Â 
[smiley=dunce2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] Wouldn't work the other way around, would it? Â ;D

Who's the next bag carrier?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Paul, they was no need for any [smiley=whip.gif] I think Tim felt more like a [smiley=pimp2.gif] than a [smiley=dunce2.gif] and of course all the photos were posed for the amusement of you lot!

I'm sure we'll be doing it again!


----------

